
Aarrr Framework for Backlog Prioritization - AsyaChi
http://hello.ducalis.io/aarrr-framework-for-backlog-prioritization-how-to-use-it-for-smart-focus-quick-wins-and-team-alignment
======
AsyaChi
How to use AARRR for smart focus, quick wins and team alignment. Prioritize
tasks from the backlog with AARRR.

